# Brauche Hilfe bitte



## Binbasi (7. Mrz 2015)

Hallo, Ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe Hilfe bekommen zu können.:rtfm:
Ich studiere seit März 2015 Softwareentwicklung- Wirtschaft und habe große Wissens- Erfahrungslücken in Programmieren. (Im Vergleich zu Studenten, die im Wintersemester begonnen haben.)
Nun haben wir eine Hausübung bekommen bei dem wir bei C  ein Programm schreiben welches die Rechtschreibung überprüft.

Hier ist die Angabe für die Aufgabe:
Standard Input:
–Wortliste getrennt mit Leerzeichen
–Strichpunkt
–Zu prüfender Text
–Punkt
AAA BBBB CCC DDD;AAA ABA BBC CCC CC.
Standard Output:
–Zu prüfender Text
–Falsche Wörter mit Asterisk davor und danach gekennzeichnet
–Punkt
–Zeilenumbruch (\n)
AAA *ABA* *BBC* CCC *CC*.
Beispiel:
#$ ./1433333
Standard Input:
ABC CDE EFG AAA;AAA BCD ABA EFG CD.
Standard Output
AAA *BCD* *ABA* EFG *CD*.
#$

Eingabe Limitierungen:
–Alles Großbuchstaben
–4 Zeichen pro Wort
–40 Zeichen max. im Wörterbuch
–40 Zeichen max. im zu prüfenden Text
–Mindestens ein Wort in Wörterbuch und zu prüfenden Text
Vorgaben an den Code:
–Nur main() Funktion. Keine weiteren Funktionen.
–Nur globale Variablen
–Standard Input via getchar()
–Standard Output via putchar()





Sollte eigentlich was leichtes sein, aber da ich überhaupt keine Vorkenntnisse habe, weiß ich nicht wie ich weiterkomme.???:L

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gucky (7. Mrz 2015)

Mit C habe ich keine Erfahrung, nur mit Java und C++ aber ich versuche mal dir zu helfen, da C im Groben nur C++ ohne Objekte ist.

Du erstellst ein String Array, in dem dein Wörterbuch steht.
Der Nutzer gibt einen Text ein. Mit strtok (Schreibweise ähnlich) zerlegst du diesen String in ein String Array um die Leerzeichen.
Dann iterierst du über dieses Array und mittels Bruteforce suchst du nach dem Wort im Wörterbuch. Findest du es, gehst du über zum nächsten Wort. Findest du es nicht, gibst du es mit Stern aus oder speicherst es zwischen und gibst später alle unbekannten Worte aus.


----------



## Binbasi (7. Mrz 2015)

Ich danke für die schnelle Antwort. Danke für deine Anleitung. Zwar kenne ich einige Wörter aus deiner Anleitung nicht, aber ich werde im Internet recherchieren und lernen


----------

